# slugs thru a super x2



## chris gavin (Oct 12, 2007)

i have a x2 and have got conflicting reports as to if you should run slugs thru it. the area of adress is the barrel being backbored. any insight


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

That won't affect it at all.

Shoot slugs all you want. Rifled slugs. If you have a slug barrel, then you don't need rifled slugs.


----------

